# Alaska 2011.



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

I will ride to Prudhoe Bay, AK in June, 2011.

Anybody been there?


----------



## mlinkibikr (Mar 27, 2007)

I think that may be one of the last big North American adventures. No, I haven't gone, nor do I think I will for a while - the time commitment alone is a big obstacle for me.

If you havn't checked it out already, check out Advrider for a lot of lessons learned and ride reports. Keep us posted as you plan the trip!


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

Not on two wheels. I've been up to the slope ( Kuparuk and Alpine ) numerous times. I've seen snow at the Deadhorse airport in July. Bring your cold weather gear.


----------



## Patrick (Dec 23, 2001)

*The Wrong Way Up*



KrisL said:


> I will ride to Prudhoe Bay, AK in June, 2011.


Ok, I will bite.

Why?

Starting from where? Fairbanks?


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

sno_duc said:


> Bring your cold weather gear.


Well... duh .



Patrick said:


> Ok, I will bite.
> 
> Why?
> 
> Starting from where? Fairbanks?


Why not?

Starting from San Jose, CA.

My current route idea:
http://tinyurl.com/ya3fw5q


----------



## sno_duc (Sep 3, 2008)

Your proposed route will be very scenic.
I would propably add on night in between Prince George BC and Whitehorse YT. I can make that kind of time in the winter, but in the summer you'll have half the motorhomes in North America cruising about 45 mph. ( I exaggerate a little, but after a couple of hundred miles you'll agree )
If you don't have one already, pick up a copy of the "Milepost". Covers all the roads in Alaska and the AlCan.

When it gets closer shoot me a PM, I'll ride up to Tok,meet up, and ride with you to Fairbanks.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

sno_duc said:


> Your proposed route will be very scenic.
> I would propably add on night in between Prince George BC and Whitehorse YT. I can make that kind of time in the winter, but in the summer you'll have half the motorhomes in North America cruising about 45 mph. ( I exaggerate a little, but after a couple of hundred miles you'll agree )
> If you don't have one already, pick up a copy of the "Milepost". Covers all the roads in Alaska and the AlCan.
> 
> When it gets closer shoot me a PM, I'll ride up to Tok,meet up, and ride with you to Fairbanks.


The "stops" you see on the Google Maps route aren't stops, they're just entries I put in there to get Google Maps to follow the route I want. We plan on only riding 400ish miles a day.

"Milepost" is already on its way to me .


----------



## 3LOU5 (Jun 14, 2002)

On what bike?

If you're going to use your VFR, I highly suggest that you reconsider.

Iirc, the road from Fairbanks to Prudhoe Bay is dirt/gravel. You'd be far better off with something like a dual-sport BMW, imo.


----------



## KrisL (Dec 22, 2001)

3LOU5 said:


> On what bike?
> 
> If you're going to use your VFR, I highly suggest that you reconsider.
> 
> Iirc, the road from Fairbanks to Prudhoe Bay is dirt/gravel. You'd be far better off with something like a dual-sport BMW, imo.


Yep, the VFR. Yep, I know it's dirt/gravel. Nope, not reconsidering.
Probably put some Pirelli Scorpion Trail tires on, though. They just came out with a 190 rear (OEM tire on the new Multistrada 1200).


----------

